# Freshly Baked Website



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 12, 2011)

Piping hot from the oven. And emanating a lovely cinnamon smell.

Seriously though, designed everything myself from a completely blank slate of HTML knowledge, learning as I went (over the period of a few months), and just after it was done, I heard from a friend who told me I used a horrible, slow CMS. Not exactly the sweetest message in the circumstances.

jawphotoart.com


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 15, 2011)

Feedback on load time, content, appearance, design, etc would be appreciated. If anyone has used both Joomla and Wordpress, I'd love to hear your opinion as to which is better.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks nice,on gallery one two of the pics are so close they may appear "duplicates" to some subscribers of your site.


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Which picture?


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmm, you linked to a whole gallery, so still not sure what images you guys mean.

Anyway, cheers for the feedback. I'll check out your site.


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 29, 2011)

Ah, got you. What's the implication, though&#8212;get rid of one?


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 29, 2011)

Haha, thanks man.


----------



## JWellman (Aug 29, 2011)

Everything loaded quickly and was easy to navigate but I'm not really fond of the gallery. I want to go through the photos without going backwards to click the next one.

Just my .02!


----------



## Joseph Westrupp (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for that comment. Yeah, that was a hard decision. I might change the way that works&#8212;it's hard to know what's most user-friendly. I could have both a back button and "next" "prev" navigation, but it could be too confusing.


----------

